# Northern Pac Coast



## winegamd (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone in Seattle/Skaggit valley area want to get together for a meet and greet and nerd out on some audio?


----------



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

I do but I work the weekends. An early Sunday could work though.


----------



## winegamd (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah My schedule skips around all the time, but I would really like to get a group together just to compare notes and have a listen to what everyone else is working on.


----------

